# Is it possible to have limescale and still not enough calciu



## Garuf (21 Aug 2008)

I have curling leaves on my hygropholia polysperma which to me suggests low calcium but we have the worst limescale and have to vinegar our kettle once a week but still my tank appears to have a calcium deficiency.
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2008)

It could be lack of Potassium.


----------



## Garuf (21 Aug 2008)

I'll post up a picture when I find my camera. 
I dose what ceg recommends for 20galls in his tutorial so I don't think I can be too far wrong.


----------



## JamesC (21 Aug 2008)

Leaf curling could be low magnesium, low nitrate, low CO2 or low boron. There are also other less likely options but you'll most likely find it's one or more of those 4 I mentioned.

HTH
James


----------



## Garuf (25 Aug 2008)

I think Aarron could be right in saying that it's potassium, I have yellowing leaves and pin holes also as well as what I think is hair algae, unfortunately my camera still makes the yellow leaves appear verdant green so I can't really show anything.
I'm going to start dosing higher levels of EI 75ml instead of 50 and also add an extra spoon of trace to my next mix to cover that base.

This should cover everything correct?


----------



## JamesM (25 Aug 2008)

What is the plant mass like? 

I had to double dose what Clive suggests as my plant mass became larger.


----------



## Garuf (25 Aug 2008)

I wouldn't say its that high since I've got the old sand foreground. 
Here's the offending tank... viewtopic.php?f=35&t=1311&start=130


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Aug 2008)

Garreth,
            You might have missed JamesC's post (4 posts above). I'd recommend to study it's content and take appropriate action.

Cheers,


----------



## Garuf (26 Aug 2008)

I did read James' reply but didn't really take it in, If I up the dose of all of my mixes surely this means I'll up all those mentioned by James?
Except magnesium, I don't think I dose that in any form.


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Aug 2008)

Somewhere around here James demonstrated that it was possible to have high GH water and to still have low Mg in that water. Adding Mg, increasing traces and CO2 might be the wise first step. Take a reading and then increase the macros would be a logical second step.   

Cheers,


----------



## a1Matt (26 Aug 2008)

I mention this in addition to Clive and James sage advice as it may help you formulate where\by how much to increase your dosing....

When I do my weekly EI water change (80Lof my I60L) I add 1 teaspoon of epsom salts to make sure I have enough.
When I dose my 'EI micros' every other day, I use 1/3 AE trace mix, 1/3 Mg and 1/3 No3.

The 'extra' mg has done no harm... maybe I could get away with lowering it, but I am no rush to find out how much the plants are actually uptaking


----------

